# Quecksilberadamantit



## Versace83 (9. September 2008)

Ich hab regelmäßig meine abgebauten Adamantit Erze sondiert und daraus Quecksilberadamantit hergestellt, weil man die für diverse Ketten und Ringe braucht. Nun bin ich aber auf 375 und hab noch jede Menge davon aber keinen Eigenbedarf mehr etwas herzustellen und keine Lust andere Mats zu farmen bzw. zu kaufen um die Items dann zu verkaufen, da lohnt sich Steine schleifen viel mehr.

Meine eigentliche Frage ist nun: wird es mit Wotlk neue Rezepte geben (also ist schon etwas bekannt?) für die man Quecksilberadamantit brauchen wird oder sollte ich das Zeug schleunigst gewinnbringend im AH verkaufen?

VG


----------



## Tahngarth (9. September 2008)

hmm also in wotlk wird man die sachen aus nordend brauchen also verkaufs eher.


----------



## LordofFrog (9. September 2008)

naja, was das gewinnbringend betrifft, da wird nicht all zu viel bei rauskommen, bei uns liegt ein stack bei ungefähr 20g.


----------



## Versace83 (10. September 2008)

Ich hab den Rat befolgt... und bei uns auf Arthas gehen die recht gut.
Mag vielleicht auch daran liegen dass ich zur Zeit der einzige Anbieter im AH bin... aber für 12,50 Gold / Stück hab ich alles losbekommen.


----------



## WeRkO (11. September 2008)

12,50g PRO STÜCK? 
Oh man, davon träume ich nur, 4g sind das maximum bei uns =(


----------



## LordofFrog (13. September 2008)

hm, bei 12,5g pro stück hätte ich schon ein fünftel von einem epic flugskill zusammen. bei uns aus Destro kannste das voll vergessen, da kannste froh sein, wenn es überhaupt die einstellkosten einbringt.


----------



## wass'n? (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe kürzlich einige Stacks zum Händler gebracht weil die Einstelkosten nach einigen AH-Versuchen die Gebühren überstiegen. Leider.


----------



## LordofFrog (27. Oktober 2008)

weis schon wer, ob es das dann acu mit dem add on wieder geben wird, nur hat mit titanpulver und äonenerde oder wird das so wie es jetzt ist weiterverwendet?


----------

